# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة بالعام الدراسي الجديد 2015

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء 

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد 

مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد 

 :Poster Brizdidit:  :Poster Brizdidit:

----------

